# Eye Round (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2021)

*Eye Round* (Sous Vide)



This Eye Round was 3.07 LBS.
I thawed this one out and put it in my Sous Vide Supreme, set it at 131°, and let it roll for 30 hours.

*Note:* I dumped a packet of “Lipton Beefy Onion Soup” in the bag before I sealed it.
This one came out awesome, and Totally Fork Tender!!! 
I cut some nice small steaks for Me & the Mrs. 
Mrs Bear added some Green Beans & Mashed Taters.

Then after Supper, I cut up the rest of the roast into small pieces for Sammies for the next couple meals.

You can see what I did with the Leftovers below. 
I’ll include more info in the Captions Below.

This Result, along with being able to reheat my Signature Prime Rib leftover slices without changing them in any way make the Sous Vide worth every Penny!!


Hope you all enjoy the Pics (Below),

Bear


3.07 LB Beef Eye Round:







Vacuum Sealed for SV, with one packet of Lipton Beefy Onion Soup powder:






Sous Vide Supreme set at 131°:






Searing in Pan after 30 hours in SV:






Slicing enough for our Supper:






Slicing the rest for future Sammies:






Bear's First Night's Supper:






Kelchner's Horseradish Sauce:






Beef & Cheese:






More Cheese:






Close it up for Bear's Second Night's  Supper, with a Dill Pickle:






Another brand of Horseradish Sauce, because I ran out of Kelchner's:






A Bunch of Beef Slices & some of Jeff's BBQ Sauce:






Close it up for Bear's #3 night Supper:






Some of Mrs Bear's BBQ Sauce:






Lots of Beef:






Night #4 Bear's Supper, Lots of Beef, left open faced, with some Pickled Red Beet Slices:


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2021)

No need to ask where's the beef . You got some good eats and a bunch of meals out of that one . 
All good meals . Nice work .


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 15, 2021)

that's some fine looking meals Bear, i still got to try an sv eye round.


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2021)

I am not into the SV but that looks good. 
Richie


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good Bear. I wouldnt turn down a plate or one of those sammichs.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Mar 15, 2021)

Darn fine looking vittles Bear!


----------



## drdon (Mar 15, 2021)

Nothing better than Beef and Horseradish!  Awesome looking meals Bear. 
When you SV something like this for so long, do you HAVE to thaw it, or is that just the way you prefer to do it? 

Don


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 15, 2021)

The meal looks delicious! I can see from the picks that beef is fork tender!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2021)

drdon said:


> Nothing better than Beef and Horseradish!  Awesome looking meals Bear.
> When you SV something like this for so long, do you HAVE to thaw it, or is that just the way you prefer to do it?
> 
> Don




Thank You Don!!
I do this for Tough Beef:
I SV Chuck Roasts for 48 hours to make them like Prime Rib. Some of them would be OK at 24 to 30 hours, but some of them need 48 hours. Problem is you don't know which ones need the 48, so I do all Chucks for 48 hours, if I'm going to slice it.

As for the Eye Rounds, they are Lean, but not with the tough spots, so they are all nice & tender after 21 to 30 hours. I prefer the 30 hours.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks darned tasty Bear, you definitely have them eye of rounds dialed in!  It’s perfectly cooked!


----------



## xray (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks great Bear!! I would love to do this more often but it seems my EOR always end up as jerky.

Like!!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 15, 2021)

Great looking beef Bear!  Soon as the local grocery has some EOR on sale im loading up on them for SV beef and hopefully a batch of jerky too.  They should be whippin gout a BOGO deal on these soon...im hopin!!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks great!  NICE SEAR.  Just ran one for 48hrs and waiting to try it.  



 tropics
 I thought SV would be a one trick pony but am using mine way more than I ever thought.  It is killer for cooking sausage perfectly...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks great as always John. Ill take a couple sammies minus the beets for me!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice piece of work John, I'm thinking I'm overdue for a chucky or a EOR, it's been awhile, Iike! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Mar 15, 2021)

That looks great Bear.  A few weeks ago eye round was on sale and I was going to buy one and try to smoke it. The store was sold out. Now I'm glad they were, because now I know how I want to cook it, sous vide.

Rob


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2021)

Beef looks perfectly done! Some great looking sammies you made, but I'm partial to your first plate... meat, mashed taters and gravy! Delicious!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good. I just looked at the price of the eyes today when in town. We were at that same price, which I tend to pass on when its up like that.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 15, 2021)

Bear, Yet another awesome SV post, your beef looks excellent. I'll be copying this recipe!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

That looks delicious Bear.  Great work.  I'd eat all of that and not complain one bit, lol.  I've never SV'd before, from reading about here the last few years, I have to say my interest is definitely piqued.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> No need to ask where's the beef . You got some good eats and a bunch of meals out of that one .
> All good meals . Nice work .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



smokerjim said:


> that's some fine looking meals Bear, i still got to try an sv eye round.



Thank You Jim!!
Yup, Eye Round & Chuckies are my best SV successes.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

tropics said:


> I am not into the SV but that looks good.
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
You'd love the SV.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good Bear. I wouldnt turn down a plate or one of those sammichs.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Appreciate that.

Bear



Steve H said:


> Darn fine looking vittles Bear!



Thanks a Bunch Steve!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> The meal looks delicious! I can see from the picks that beef is fork tender!



Thank You Push!!
Yes---Definitely Tender!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks darned tasty Bear, you definitely have them eye of rounds dialed in!  It’s perfectly cooked!



Thank You Justin!!
These Eye Rounds are so easy to get perfect.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear!! I would love to do this more often but it seems my EOR always end up as jerky.
> 
> Like!!



Thank You Xray!!
LOL---Yeah, it's tempting to make Jerky out of it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Great looking beef Bear!  Soon as the local grocery has some EOR on sale im loading up on them for SV beef and hopefully a batch of jerky too.  They should be whippin gout a BOGO deal on these soon...im hopin!!




Thank You Sandy!!
I got a couple since this one for $2.49, but it went right back up the next week.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  NICE SEAR.  Just ran one for 48hrs and waiting to try it.
> 
> @tropics I thought SV would be a one trick pony but am using mine way more than I ever thought.  It is killer for cooking sausage perfectly...




Thank You Sam!!  How did you like the 48 hour one?
I found the 48 isn't needed for Eye Round, but some Chuckies definitely need it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 489264
> 
> 
> Looks great as always John. Ill take a couple sammies minus the beets for me!




Thank You John!!
I have to help eat those Red Beets to make room for some Hardboiled Eggs!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work John, I'm thinking I'm overdue for a chucky or a EOR, it's been awhile, Iike! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Our whole cooking cycle has been disrupted for the past year.
Once our shopping gets back to more normal, we should be able to assume our normal Menu rotation.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2021)

robrpb said:


> That looks great Bear.  A few weeks ago eye round was on sale and I was going to buy one and try to smoke it. The store was sold out. Now I'm glad they were, because now I know how I want to cook it, sous vide.
> 
> Rob



I paid more than I like for this one, but it was Too long since I had some good Beef, so I bought it.
Now a few weeks later they had Eye Round on sale for $2.49, so I bought an 8 pounder. Wait 'til you see that biggie!! Just fit in my Sous Vide Supreme tank.
I would have gotten more than One, but I'm not crazy about getting big batches when the store does the shopping & we just pick it up.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Beef looks perfectly done! Some great looking sammies you made, but I'm partial to your first plate... meat, mashed taters and gravy! Delicious!
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
This Beef is Awesome either way---So Tender & Tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good. I just looked at the price of the eyes today when in town. We were at that same price, which I tend to pass on when its up like that.




Thank You Rider!!
Yup, I usually pass up Eye Rounds & Chuckies when they're over $4, but it was quite a few months without, so I got this small one.
However not long after, they were $2.49, so I got an 8 pounder!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Yet another awesome SV post, your beef looks excellent. I'll be copying this recipe!




Thank You CM!!
This is one of the Best ones to follow.
It is Really Great !!  Time & Temp is Perfect!


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks delicious Bear.  Great work.  I'd eat all of that and not complain one bit, lol.  I've never SV'd before, from reading about here the last few years, I have to say my interest is definitely piqued.  Thanks for sharing.




Thank You Mike!!
I guarantee, you'd love what you can do with SV. It's Amazing!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2021)

campfirestu
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Haggar (Apr 12, 2021)

Great Idea and the Beef looks amazing.  Nice work.  Did you sear under the broiler or on the stove top?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

Haggar said:


> Great Idea and the Beef looks amazing.  Nice work.  Did you sear under the broiler or on the stove top?



Thank You Haggar!!!
On this one I did what I usually do----Seared in a Hot Frying Pan, while Torching the hard to get areas.


Bear


----------

